# Team Geox Bike



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you guys seen this yet? I did a search and didn't find it in any other threads. 

http://www.fujibikes.com/proteam/


View attachment 222549


----------



## Eschelon (Jan 29, 2004)

All those logos and design elements may look busy...but I like busy. I'm not a fan of Fuji...but that bike looks sweet.


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

If they toned down the wheels a bit i think it would have some potential, love the color scheme but there is just way to much going on.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

oooh, that's flashy! UnitedHealthCare gets a competitor!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It looks like a perfectly nice bike that was attacked by a Poison tribute band.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Needs some poison green on seat and bristers to complete the look...

My eyes, my eyes!!!


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

it looked perfect... until i saw the chain. throws everything out of whack!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Too much ... of a bad thing. There is no way to rest looking at that.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Not as bad as United Health Care cause at least there seems to be some design happening, but still yikes.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I remember having that color bar tape back in the '80's.

Just say no to neon!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Oval is kind of a funny name for a wheel. Should've called it Round.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice colour scheme, hideous overall effect. IMO.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

lemonlime said:


> Oval is kind of a funny name for a wheel. Should've called it Round.


That would be sweet if they had oval wheels and the eliptical chainring.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It's kinda growing on me.....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the color scheme. Maybe there's just a little much of it? It's different and stands out. At least it isn't black, red, and white.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

wiz525 said:


> it looked perfect... until i saw the chain. throws everything out of whack!


Looks like someone stole it from Hipsters fixie.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Richard said:


> I remember having that color bar tape back in the '80's.
> 
> Just say no to neon!


This photo makes it clear to me why Geox wasn't invited to TdF.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I personally *LOVE* it!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if Performance will carry it? LOL


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

fugly.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well Sastre says it was "Lively" and "Agile" so maybe the performance is good.

I love the touch of green. It looks like glowing.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

vismitananda said:


> Well Sastre says it was "Lively" and "Agile" so maybe the performance is good.
> 
> I love the touch of green. It looks like glowing.


All sponsored professional riders say their bike is the best they've ridden.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bwhite_4 said:


> All sponsored professional riders say their bike is the best they've ridden.


Not everyone. I can't say who or what team, but they weren't particularly thrilled when they switched teams/bikes.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not too surprising after last year's bikes and kits... I'm still afraid to see the kits.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

jesuschrist that's a fugly bike. Between the "chromed" text on the DT, the "let's see how much indiscriminate graphics we can jam onto this frame /wheelset" and the 1980's day-glow green, that POS could easily induce a seizure.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Chain of Fools*



wiz525 said:


> it looked perfect... until i saw the chain. throws everything out of whack!


Might be able to get one of those in poison green as well.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

izzat a GOLD f-der?

where do I get one?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> izzat a GOLD f-der?
> 
> where do I get one?



why yes, yes it is.









that scores an 11 on teh bling-o-meter.

Dura Ace?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm wondering why on earth they'd go with Oval wheels?

Wouldn't you think round ones would work better? Or are they carrying the Rotor crank theme then the nth degree?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

again the 80s called and wants their color back
gawd some things don't deserve to exist in cycles


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

55x11 said:


> This photo makes it clear to me why Geox wasn't invited to TdF.


??? but the copper Fuji's were ok?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> izzat a GOLD f-der?
> 
> where do I get one?


Actually, I think it is a chrome finish and it appears gold because it is reflecting the color of the sand.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I think if Menchov jumps ship, part of the reason would be embarresment at having to ride that day-glow nightmare!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

frpax said:


> Actually, I think it is a chrome finish and it appears gold because it is reflecting the color of the sand.


Yes, standard derailleur reflecting the surroundings...


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Not everyone. I can't say who or what team, but they weren't particularly thrilled when they switched teams/bikes.


Absolutely

Well as for Sastre, he commented each of his team bike w/ different words. So he's not biased at all


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like it. Wouldn't ride it, of course, but anyway. Hope the team kit is just as striking.

Picks up the colors the MCippolinis of ISD-Neri of 2010 left off...


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

JohnHenry said:


> fugly.



This redefines fugly.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

frpax said:


> I'm wondering why on earth they'd go with Oval wheels?
> 
> Wouldn't you think round ones would work better? Or are they carrying the Rotor crank theme then the nth degree?


Because ASI (parent of Fuji) owns Oval...

Oval bar/stem probably too.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

MTV called, Geox will be featured in a new series called "Pimp My Bike."


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Because ASI (parent of Fuji) owns Oval...
> 
> Oval bar/stem probably too.



They own Oval Components - wheels, stems, bars, saddle's, seat post.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know why but I like it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> They own Oval Components - wheels, stems, bars, saddle's, seat post.


The Oval thing was a poor attempt at humor. :aureola:


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

frpax said:


> The Oval thing was a poor attempt at humor. :aureola:



I was responding to the other post by BikeNerd.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's so busy I don't know where to look... Consequently, I don't really look at anything


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw one of these on TV the other day. It was all red though; may you like that color better. :devil:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

... I'm still dizzy


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

It might look stylish when knew to some people but it's not the kind of frame you keep for 10 years


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Just notices --- DT Swiss wheels. time for the broom wagon.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

vismitananda said:


> Well Sastre says it was "Lively" and "Agile" so maybe the performance is good.
> 
> I love the touch of green. It looks like glowing.


Doesn't that mean he fell off it alot but can't actually say so because of the sponsorship deal?


----------

